# CRAIGS LIST FOR TIMESHARES, open and read



## TheTimeTraveler

Not sure how many of you folks have ever been to Craigs List, but if you haven't it's a great location to buy and sell EVERYTHING.   No charge to list anything, and this website not only populates the entire United States, but all around the world!


           Website:     WWW.CRAIGSLIST.ORG


The Timesharing business has become a big business, a very, very big business.

That said, it is my belief that it would be beneficial for everyone if Craigslist were to offer a dedicated "Timeshare" heading where owners could advertise their weeks for sale or for rent.

I have emailed Craigs List about this suggestion but to no avail.

I am asking all you TUGers to check out Craigslist and shoot them an email making the same suggestion if you agree with my observations.

By the way, you can advertise in Craigs List your Timeshares for sale under Real Estate, and for rent under Vacation Rentals, however I think it would be better for Timeshare owners to see a dedicated Timeshare category.

Feedback from anyone about this idea?


----------



## applegirl

Funny you mention this because just the other day I went to Craig's list for the first time looking for deals on T/S rentals and was surprised when I DIDN'T find a dedicated section to timeshare sales/rentals.  I had to look a bit before I figured it out, so I definitely agree with you.  

Timeshare sales and rentals are only going to get more popular with the present economy and it would also help some people discover the joys of timesharing.

If it's easy to do and I can find it I will try to email craig's list and make this suggestion also.

Janna


----------



## winger

I've posted available units on CL several times, even at rock bottom prices. Never had _any _luck.  Anyone had any luck?


----------



## lprstn

I never had luck renting mine on CL...I rarely rent but when I do its for a reasonably cheap rate.  The only site I have had luck on was redweek.  I have rented 5 weeks on that site as well as points.


----------



## Denise L

I think that if there was a Timeshare section on craigslist, we would see a glut of timeshares and timeshare rentals, and that it would be harder to rent ours out.  The more popular it is, the less effective it will be for us. I think it is fine the way it is (don't fix it if it isn't broken).


----------



## johnmfaeth

Only downside to Craigslist is that you are almost guaranteed to get scam emails. At least I always have.

My theory is to use all the major sites. "Though a rock in all directions and see who you hit". That maximizes chances IMHO.


----------



## Aussiedog

*no luck*

I have had no success renting my weeks on Craigslist, even with great prices and using the tips that TUGGERs have shared.  But....Redweek rocks!

I would not mind a separate section on Craigslist for timeshares - I see Denise's point but I generally favor more efficient markets for all goods and services.  If you look at their other ad sections they do not seem to be adverse to parsing other categories into very small pieces, so why not real estate?

Ann


----------



## Fern Modena

Why would you deliberately place a period and a blank space in the first line so that you can't see what the first line of the note is about by pointing at it?  I figure you know what you were doing, since you said "Open and read"  in your title.  Therefore, know that I'll never answer a note that deliberately tries to make it more important than the rest.

JMHO, of course, and you'll get many other responses, but not mine.

Fern





TheTimeTraveler said:


> .
> 
> 
> Not sure how many of you folks have ever been to Craigs List, but if you haven't it's a great location to buy and sell EVERYTHING.   No charge to list anything, and this website not only populates the entire United States, but all around the world!
> 
> 
> Website:     WWW. CRAIGSLIST.ORG
> 
> 
> The Timesharing business has become a big business, a very, very big business.
> 
> That said, it is my belief that it would be beneficial for everyone if Craigslist were to offer a dedicated "Timeshare" heading where owners could advertise their weeks for sale or for rent.
> 
> I have emailed Craigs List about this suggestion but to no avail.
> 
> I am asking all you TUGers to check out Craigslist and shoot them an email making the same suggestion if you agree with my observations.
> 
> By the way, you can advertise in Craigs List your Timeshares for sale under Real Estate, and for rent under Vacation Rentals, however I think it would be better for Timeshare owners to see a dedicated Timeshare category.
> 
> Feedback from anyone about this idea?
> 
> 
> .


----------



## KevinRS

*I have had GREAT luck on Craigs list*

I have had better luck renting units on Craigslist than on Redweek.  I get a LOT of responses, the only problem is that many people keep asking me about other weeks, they don't get the fixed week concept.


----------



## winger

KevinRS said:


> I have had better luck renting units on Craigslist than on Redweek.  I get a LOT of responses, the only problem is that many people keep asking me about other weeks, they don't get the fixed week concept.



are you posting in only one craigslist (one closest to your resort) or many?  What are you posting, like a ski week?


----------



## richinfl

*Craigs list is a joke*

I posted a platinum Grande Ocean Week for rent last year on Craigs List last year asking $2400. I did get a number of respones but most were from people crying poverty or those looking for desparate owners who needed rent money saying I only have $1000 for my vacation budget for my family of 5 will you accept something less.
   Maybe some TUG users were lucky to a decent sale or renter but with my experience, let the lister beware of the Craigs List responses.


----------



## JLB

There are things about Craig's List that defeat it's purpose, IMO, like not being able to place the same ad in multiple markets.

As an example, for Branson I would like to place ads in the markets where the renters/buyers are located, perhaps KC, St. Louis, OKC, Tulsa, Little Rock, but I can't do that.

The best I can do is put an ad in Springfield, the nearest market, and not one likely to be looked at for Branson.  Or, select *one and only one *of the major markets.


----------



## DeniseM

Fern Modena said:


> Why would you deliberately place a period and a blank space in the first line so that you can't see what the first line of the note is about by pointing at it?  I figure you know what you were doing, since you said "Open and read"  in your title.  Therefore, know that I'll never answer a note that deliberately tries to make it more important than the rest.
> 
> JMHO, of course, and you'll get many other responses, but not mine.
> 
> Fern



I'm sure it's a typo, so I'll fix it for the OP.    There was a misplaced space in the web addy for craigslist that I removed as well.

I am also curious about, "open and read."  ???


----------



## KevinRS

*I have the best luck close in*

I post in the area closest to the area, Salt Lake City for my Park City weeks, Reno/Tahoe for my Tahoe Units, Vancouver for my Whistler weeks etc.

I have the best luck with less than 30 days prior to check in... I have rented a couple with only 1-2 days prior to check-in...


----------



## JLB

I placed three ads on Craig's list and another website sponsored by a local TV station.

I got a suspicious reply on one of the Craig's List ads, suggesting they had not even used the link I provided (and that's all the ad was, a link to another, detailed ad).

The 3 I placed on the other website all received the same scam email reply, which I forwarded on to the TV station.
- - - - - -
This morning I noticed that the Craig's List reply had left a letter out of their email address, which explains why it came back.  I have since replied to the correct address.


----------



## falmouth3

I tried selling a ts in the usual places and got no replies.  I was asking thousands less than other ads - definitely the lowest price of all units.  Got no replies.  Had thousands (literally) of lookers at bidshares over a few months and had only 2 ridiculous bids.  Maybe the low price was scaring people away.

Anyway, I place an ad on Craigslist and got a real hit right away.  It's taken over a month so far, but the payment arrived before the contract did.  Ready to go to closing now, as the signed contract just arrived yesterday.

I certainly would use Craigslist again - the price was right and I got a buyer.

Sue


----------



## GregGH

*spam from Craigslist ??*



johnmfaeth said:


> Only downside to Craigslist is that you are almost guaranteed to get scam emails. At least I always have.
> 
> My theory is to use all the major sites. "Though a rock in all directions and see who you hit". That maximizes chances IMHO.



I think this has to be repeated ....  you will win MILLIONS from the scam and junk e-mail after just one post on Craigslist.   It was a fair time ago - so I can
't remember if I was dumb enough to list my e-mail in the body ...think I did it ( myname@myisp.com  vs using mynameNOSPAM@myisp.com )

The spam eventually tappers off ... what a mess .... I made a new e-mail and watch what I get on the older e-mail

Greg


----------



## JLB

One of my Craig's List ads is just a link to our ad on another site.  Anything wrong with doing that?


----------



## LauraS93

Craigslist is a nice resource.  I posted on it quite frequently last year and got lots of inquiries.  No takers to rent my week 25 though.  Like one of the pp said, they don't get the concept of fixed weeks.  Lots of inquiries were to rent the week after mine, etc.


----------



## JLB

To non-timeshare people, that would not be unusual.  

To most people, owning a vacation rental means full-ownership.  You know, lake house, cabin, condo, etc.?

Even here, with a glut of TS, that would be the case.

I put the specific dates in my ads.  There being other vacation rentals in the same development and the area--TS, full, and fractional ownership--I said _condo_, not timeshare anything, condo being a more acceptable term to more of the public.

The ads have been in one day now and I haven't rented anything.  



LauraS93 said:


> Lots of inquiries were to rent the week after mine, etc.


----------



## wbtimesharer

LauraS93 said:


> Craigslist is a nice resource.  I posted on it quite frequently last year and got lots of inquiries.  No takers to rent my week 25 though.  Like one of the pp said, they don't get the concept of fixed weeks.  Lots of inquiries were to rent the week after mine, etc.



I get about 1 - 2 rentals a month from it.  Its weird but each cities Craigslist has a different rule about how long postings stay on the sight.  I try to utilize cities in and around my resorts and I get a lot of last minute requests.  I have also gotten some spam and some lookey lous.

I really would like to see a different approach to the 1 posting per city rule especially in vacation rentals.  I don't thinka timeshare rental entry is needed as vacation rentals is fairly self explanatory and most vacations don't know and don't care that its a timeshare but just that its in a place they want to go.  

Now a timeshare resale category would be very useful.

Bill


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

*Craigs List*

.


Bill, I agree with you.

A "TIMESHARE RESALE" category would be extremely useful.

Here's hoping!


.


----------



## JLB

Am I missing something?

I placed a real estate for sale and a vacation rental ad on Feb. 13.  They are both now so buried--you have to go back 100s of listing and many pages to get to them--that I doubt that anyone is seeing them.

Is that the way it is, what people have to do on Craig's list to see your ad?


----------



## regatta333

JLB said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> I placed a real estate for sale and a vacation rental ad on Feb. 13.  They are both now so buried--you have to go back 100s of listing and many pages to get to them--that I doubt that anyone is seeing them.
> 
> Is that the way it is, what people have to do on Craig's list to see your ad?



You have to keep reposting.  I repost my ads once a week.


----------



## janapur

JLB said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> I placed a real estate for sale and a vacation rental ad on Feb. 13.  They are both now so buried--you have to go back 100s of listing and many pages to get to them--that I doubt that anyone is seeing them.
> 
> Is that the way it is, what people have to do on Craig's list to see your ad?



It really depends on the area. Orlando is flooded, while Minnesota's list is rather short. I have had very good success on Craigslist. It seems that most serious inquiries come very close to check in date- a real nail biter. I had people responding up to the day of check in for my Las Vegas wk 52 ad.


----------



## Queen

*Craigslist*

I could not see where I could send an email to give this recommendation.
Thanks.




TheTimeTraveler said:


> Not sure how many of you folks have ever been to Craigs List, but if you haven't it's a great location to buy and sell EVERYTHING.   No charge to list anything, and this website not only populates the entire United States, but all around the world!
> 
> 
> Website:     WWW.CRAIGSLIST.ORG
> 
> 
> The Timesharing business has become a big business, a very, very big business.
> 
> That said, it is my belief that it would be beneficial for everyone if Craigslist were to offer a dedicated "Timeshare" heading where owners could advertise their weeks for sale or for rent.
> 
> I have emailed Craigs List about this suggestion but to no avail.
> 
> I am asking all you TUGers to check out Craigslist and shoot them an email making the same suggestion if you agree with my observations.
> 
> By the way, you can advertise in Craigs List your Timeshares for sale under Real Estate, and for rent under Vacation Rentals, however I think it would be better for Timeshare owners to see a dedicated Timeshare category.
> 
> Feedback from anyone about this idea?


----------



## JLB

Catching up on previous stuff  . . . 

I did notice that there is a search feature on Craig's List, to narrow it down somewhat from the lists of ads by day . . .

I didn't think you could re-post within the 45-day listing period.  Can You? What would keep someone from posting the same ad every day?  That doesn't sound like something they would allow, since they are so vehement about multiple ads. . . 

Can you place a similar, not identical, ad in multiple markets, or is it keyed by email address, phone number, etc.? . . .

It's been a month now and no replies to any of the ads I placed.


----------

